# M'bike and Bike Racks on Hymer S700 SL



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello

We want to be able to carry (2) cycles and a motorbike on our Hymer S700 SL. There are currently no racks fitted.

What's the best way to organise carriage for both?

We saw a Hymer at the Shrewsbury Show that had bicycle racks in the garage, and then a pull-out motorbike rack attached to the rear. I assumed this was because it would be difficult to put a bicycle rack and motorbike rack together on the back... anyone know if this is the case?

We don't have a motorbike yet, so will probably get the bicycle rack put on first, but don't want to mount this on the back and then find we can't add a motorbike rack later...

Advice and first-hand experience gratefully received!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bikes and motorcycle*

Rear mounted racks add leverage to your rear axle, getting what you can in the garage then as little as possible on the back makes load sense. My garage will not take a scooter so it will have to go on the rack but my last van,Hymer, would take everything in the garage.

Start with a tow bar, always useful anyway, then a scooter rack mounts on this. I have the easy lifter and use t for two electric bikes or one scooter with mountain bikes in the garage with front wheels removed.

Phil


----------



## bozerboy (Feb 23, 2007)

What scooter do you have Phil


----------

